# Heatilator ND3933I gas fireplace - signs of life but no fire.



## Djgrub (Sep 29, 2018)

I've got some sign of life on my gas fireplace but no ignition, just a glow under the logs. The only thing I know for sure to do is buff the flame sensor, which I have done, and still no ignition. As far as I can tell, all gas lines are turned on. Any thoughts?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 29, 2018)

When was the last time it was fired up & worked correctly?


----------



## Djgrub (Sep 29, 2018)

It worked last for sure in April.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 29, 2018)

Is the pilot lit? When you turn the unit on what happens?
Does the valve 'click' when the switch is put in the on position?
Do you have a better picture of the gas valve?


----------



## Djgrub (Oct 10, 2018)

Here's a video of the guts of the fireplace.  

I believe the pilot is lit.  There is a little glow under the logs when I flip the power on.
No click that I can hear.
I also have a still photo of the gas valve if this video is not clear enough.


----------



## Djgrub (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Millbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

First step: how are you trying to turn it on? Wall switch, remote, etc? Check for operator error.
Second step: check all wire connections and grounds.
Third step: check for voltage on green wire to valve when you turn it on.
Fourth step: check for physical obstruction of burner orifice.
Disclaimer: this is what a technician would do. Don't try anything you are not comfortable doing.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 10, 2018)

One other step to try. Take a plastic handled screwdriver & tap on the solenoid on the from of the valve...
It's the rounded metal object with the letters "NAT" stamped on it. Don't MASH it, but try giving it a sharp RAP
with the handle...


----------



## Djgrub (Oct 10, 2018)

Praise the Lord!  Tapped the solenoid a few times and it's working again.  Thank you!
So what does this mean for the valve then?  Is it still OK to use?


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

In my experience Sometimes that along with excersizing the valve will cause the problem to go away.  And Sometimes it will not and can get worse.  I see this more with newer electronic valves than the millivolt valves personally.


----------



## Djgrub (Oct 10, 2018)

Millbilly, please tell me what you mean by "exercising the valve"


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

Taking it for a jog or bicycle ride.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

Sry couldn't resist. Just use it a lot.


----------



## Djgrub (Oct 10, 2018)

:D  I'll take it to the trail.


----------



## tdl (Nov 20, 2019)

DJgrub:
I saw your thread on the fireplace's issue in 2014 where your fireplace off and on intermittently with a clicking sound. Mine has the same problem. Did you find out what was wrong then? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 20, 2019)

tdl said:


> DJgrub:
> I saw your thread on the fireplace's issue in 2014 where your fireplace off and on intermittently with a clicking sound. Mine has the same problem. Did you find out what was wrong then? Thanks for your reply.


Sounds to me that your unit is not getting flame rectification. 
Look at the pilot assembly & make sure everything touched by the pilot flame is clean. 
Steel wool works very well...


----------



## tdl (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks Daksy. Will try soon


----------



## jsiets (Nov 22, 2019)

to add to Daksys comment clean both the probes and the edges of the hood that head towards the probes i have found the green brillow pads work really well just make sure that the assembly is cool first.


----------



## tdl (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks jsiets. My fireplace model is GNDC80E. Are your advices still applicable?


----------



## jsiets (Nov 23, 2019)

tdl said:


> Thanks jsiets. My fireplace model is GNDC80E. Are your advices still applicable?


Yes it helps with flame rectification to get good signal from the pilot hood to the sensor


----------

